# Will a Bolt Pattern 5x114 fit on my 2000 VW Jetta VR6?



## chacha48 (Mar 23, 2010)

I may be purchasing a set of aftermarket rims with the bolt pattern 5x114, i'm just wondering if they will work for my 2000 VW Jetta VR6 MKIV. This may be a stupid question but I can't find out the answer anywhere! Thanks in advance!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Will a Bolt Pattern 5x114 fit on my 2000 VW Jetta VR6? (chacha48)*

your car is 5*100. so no, they would not fit, unless you used adapters (several hundred dollars), and these would add 25mm of offset to the wheels.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Will a Bolt Pattern 5x114 fit on my 2000 VW Jetta VR6? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_your car is 5*100. so no, they would not fit, unless you used adapters (several hundred dollars), and these would add 25mm of offset to the wheels.

not always the case.
you can buy used adapters as well.
most stay with a 20mm adapter but they do make and small as 15mm adapters. 
if your ets are high enough you can make them work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

